# 2004 25Rss For Sale In San Diego



## TLR (Feb 8, 2008)

We have a 2004 Outback 25Rss for sale in San Diego. We are the original owners and have taken only three trips so it is time to let someone else enjoy it. Needs a new awning and has some fading from sun exposure. Asking $8,500 and will take offers. Please give a call if you would like more information or to schedule a time to see it. Thank you, Terry Richhart, 7604326607.


----------

